# email et icloud mail



## dcdaguet (5 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour;

je voudrais un renseignement sur les email
J'ai un Iphone 6s plus un Ipad pro
j'ai une adresse mail en @icloud.com qu j'ai configuré sur mes 2 appareilles jusqu'a la pas tout va bien

Par contre j'ai d'autres compte mail que j'ai configué sur mon Iphone que j'ai ajouté dans 

Reglage/Mail/comptes/ajouter un compte 
tout a bien fonctionné puisque j'ai 4 adresse mail + email icloud

Je voudrais savoir puisque je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire
pour que c'est 4 adresses mail ajoutés a mon Iphone ce retrouve automatiquement sur ma tablette et sur mon compte Icloud mail sur internet, Y a t-il une astuce

Par avance merci de votre aide


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

Je crois que tu dois les rajouter toi mème


----------



## aurique (5 Janvier 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je crois que tu dois les rajouter toi mème


Tu crois bien !!


----------



## olrik53 (12 Janvier 2017)

En activant le trousseau iCloud les adresses mails se propagent in ne reste plus qu'à mettre le mot de passe pour chacun des comptes. Par défaut les comptes arrivent non activés.


----------

